# Scirocco R Boost Gauge Pod



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I'm Curious of these Gauges would fit the Beetle....


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Looks Close Enough Right??


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

just to compare these are the beetles


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Having just taken apart the beetle gauge cluster, it does look like the gauges could be swapped. Won't be as easy as swapping one whole pod for another though. But the face plate wi the silver rings separate from the gauges themselves. So you would be essentially just swap the "guts"

Looks to do the same thing as ours with a different face. Plus you will have to find a donor Scirrocco R to steal them from


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

That's what I was thinking I just love the look of those blue gauges and needles. Might have to wait till they become available as a part.... Wish we had the part #...


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

what model year is that from??


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

VRACERW said:


> what model year is that from??


This is from the newest model year scirocco 2014 i believe..


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

A seller on here was selling those gauges to replace our US market gauges. Might be in the classified section.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I think those were just the Euro version of he Beetles Boost Gauges which didn't have the blue needles and white gauges


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

These would do too!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Also i contacted P3 for the vent gauge, and this is what they said.....


Yes,

We should be announcing this shortly. You can keep an eye on our instagram.com/p3cars Facebook.com/p3cars

Thanks 
Tim


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Also i contacted P3 for the vent gauge, and this is what they said.....
> 
> 
> Yes,
> ...


Yea I've been in contact with Tim about this since SoWo, can't wait for it

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

i'll be in the moment they are released, as long as it comes in white or blue...


----------

